#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Verlichte dansvloer

## DML

Joepie

Hij is eindelijk klaar na weken zwoegen en zweten kunnen we eindelijk op pad met onze 

*verlichte dansvloer*

we zijn nu zo blij dat we zelfs de foto's op het forum durven te plaatsen





hij is 24m^3 groot en heeft een hoogte van 12 cm

ik zal later de Actie Foto's plaatsen.

----------


## beenske

proficiat 
ziet er mooi uit ! 
voor leuke disco feestjes ?
hoelang hebben jullie eraan gewerkt ???
zijn er ook foto's hoe dat jullie de vloer gemaakt hebben ?
hoe bouw je zoiets ????

----------


## Arjan

Leuk voor jaren 70 feestjes!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ziet er wel geinig uit, maar heb je ook technische info?

See ya!

Arjan

----------


## dj phone

leuk , gebruik je 'm voor je drive-in .....
hoe neem je 'm mee ......
hoe heb je die vormpjes erin gekregen ?

mijn complimenten , zeer mooi en leuk !

112233

----------


## yoghurt

Schitterend staaltje werk jongens, met wat sturen jullie het aan of zit er geen beweging in???

Greetz Yo

LIVE IS A MIX!!!

----------


## -Bart-

Kan je er ook texten op voorbij laten scrollen ??<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Ward

Ziet er strak uit! op wat voor materiaal mag je staan springen? Waterdicht?

24 kubieke meter? ik neem aan dat meter kwadraat bedoelt met een hoogte van 0,12 meter.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## speakerfreak

wow , dat ziet er zeker  mooi uit

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ben benieuwd hoe jullie dit gemaakt hebben.

Ik weet wel dat Improve (lichtverhuur in Delft) heeft ook een lichtvloer, gemaakt van een metalen frame, kan je in verschillende figuren opstellen, waar heel dik en sterk plexiglas in wordt gelegd. Hieronder liggen lange plastic pijpen met gekluerde reflector lampjes. Ditkan via elke lichtcomp. worden aangestuurd.

----------


## Dj Spyder

ik ben is in café d'anvers geweest ( antwerpen ) en daar hebbe ze dat zelfs ook , is bekende techno-house discotheek !
wel vette dingen kunnen ze ermee , ineens WIT stroboachtig 

als je dan high bent amaaaaaaaai  :Smile: 

lekker  :Wink: 

anyway NICE !!!

----------


## DjJeroen

Ben ook zeer benieuwd naar wat meer info over deze lichtvloer.
Ben vooral benieuwd hoe jullie het met die kleuren/figuren gedaan hebben?
Ziet er wel heeel goed uit hoor!!!

Heb je wel is lichtvloer gehuurd Q-bone?

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Ik weet wel dat Improve (lichtverhuur in Delft) heeft ook een lichtvloer, gemaakt van een metalen frame, kan je in verschillende figuren opstellen, waar heel dik en sterk plexiglas in wordt gelegd. Hieronder liggen lange plastic pijpen met gekluerde reflector lampjes. Ditkan via elke lichtcomp. worden aangestuurd.



Zo doet Prime-Time in Cuijk het ook, en allemaal zeggen ze dat ze de enige van Nederland zijn met zo'n vloer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Fritz

----------


## showband

dit is degene die wij nog wel eens hebben staan. (de boeker huurt 'em voor ons in haarlem geloof ik)
Ik zoek nog wel een betere foto.
Plexiglas (lexaan?) Krast hun teveel en ze gebruiken glasplaten. (5 kilo p/stuk! hun flightcases zijn dan ook niet van de vloer te krijgen  :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: ) 



de dansgoep is eveneens optioneel. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Mark

Podium en dancefloor heeft ook een verlichte dansvloer voor 70's party's.









Deze glasplaten zijn van kogelwerend glas.Er zitten 4 kleuren lampjes onder 1 glasplaat. Kon dacht ik per kleur per podiumdeel aangestuurd worden.

Mark

----------


## Roland

Is Zeer mooi zo'n dansvloertje, maar wat moet dat nou kosten in de verhuur. Denk dat het per M^2 gaat.

----------


## showband

Ja dat is exact dezelfde die ze bij ons neerzetten!

Vloerdelen waar 6 glasplaten ingaan. vier verschillend gekleurde peertjes per glasplaat. En.... Bulginconnectors!!....

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## FiëstaLj

die vloer ken ik

wordt aangestuurd met een botex dj mingle
en 2 botex 12 kanaals switchpacks

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## showband

zoals beloofd: twee foto's van de zaal+lichtvloer voordat de zaal opengaat. Inderdaad, dj mingle+24 kan.packs. elk vloerdeel 6 glasplaten, met onder elke glasplaat 4 verschillende peertjes. =24 separaat aanstuurbare lampen per vloerdeel.





Hey DML van waaruit verhuren jullie die vloer? Leggen jullie hem ook? en natuurlijk "wa' kost 'da?". Hij ziet er echt mooi uit hoor.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## FiëstaLj

wij betaalden destijds voor 4x6 meter ongeveer 1000 euro..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## BENjpt

Zeer mooi... nu we het toch over vloeren hebben..
FF iets anders waar je ook op kan staan.. 
Ik zag laatst iets cools.. Een vierkante kist met in het midden een rookmachine omhoog gericht met daarachter een ventilator en in de vier hoeken een par64 met kleur rood. Bovenkant kist was open, maar afgedekt met een rek (zo'n ijzeren gaatjesrek).
Als er iemand opstond en de rookmachine +licht ging aan, dan was het net of er een vuurbal uit die kist komt en diegene verdween in het 'vuur' zeer COOL en easy te maken! 
Misschien ook een ideetje voor een van jullie?

gr.

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## wouwoudukduk

> citaat: Deze glasplaten zijn van kogelwerend glas.Er zitten 4 kleuren lampjes onder 1 glasplaat. Kon dacht ik per kleur per podiumdeel aangestuurd worden.
> 
> Mark



 weet niet hoe je er bij komt dat die glas platen kogelweerend 
zijn, maar dat is echt niet zo.
Bij ons in de discotheek hebben we precies dezelfde vloer, daar mag je absoluut niet met je glas opkomen. Als een glas een beetje verkeerd op een plaat valt verbrijzeld hij in een keer. Ik denk dat we dat in 2 jaar tijd al 10 keer gehad hebben, plaatje kost ongeveer 110 dus dat is niet altijd even leuk

Voor de rest zijn deze vloeren heel sterk, je kan er rustig met 100 man op gaan springen.

groetjes  Wouter

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Okee, dus honderd man lekker springeuh, maaarrr geen coupe'je champagne laten vallen? Leuk dat we dat alweer weten...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## dj_lucv

waarin vervoer je dta ding?
in een vrachtwagen met lift -laadklep ofzo?

----------


## ralph

nee op de fiets slimmerd!

Wat is ongeveer de bouwtijd van zo'n vloer met hoeveel personen?

In de Matrix in Nijmegen ligt (lag?) ook zo'n vloer. Is een ab-so-lu-te smaakmaker op een seventies party

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Mark

> citaat:
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Deze glasplaten zijn van kogelwerend glas.Er zitten 4 kleuren lampjes onder 1 glasplaat. Kon dacht ik per kleur per podiumdeel aangestuurd worden.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misschien heb ik dat van de maker (podium & Dancefloor) gehoord, en heb ik 'm zelf stuk of 4 keer opgebouwd? Als je je echt kwaad maakt heb je 'm met 2 à 3 man in een uurtje liggen.

Mark

----------


## FiëstaLj

laat ik nou gehoord hebben van die jongens (toen ze hem bij ons op kwamen bouwen) dat het een dikke soort plastic is... omdat glas te glad is als het nat wordt...

Nu jij weer...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> laat ik nou gehoord hebben van die jongens (toen ze hem bij ons op kwamen bouwen) dat het een dikke soort plastic is... omdat glas te glad is als het nat wordt...
> 
> Nu jij weer...
> 
> Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site



Het is echt glas. heus. 'kheb een plaat in mijn handen gehad enzo.

De vloer waar ik de foto's van heb geplaatst tenminste. Er zit wel ge-etste ruwing op.


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik heb ze ook in mijn handen gehad.... en het schijnt toch echt plastic te zijn..

Lijkt me ook minder duur dan kogelwerend glas

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Hmja, leuke situatie hier: beide in de handen gehad en 2 verschillende meningen over het materiaal. Verschil tussen glas en plastic merk je echt wel...

Ben benieuwd waar het nu eigenlijk ECHT van gemaakt is  :Smile:

----------


## Mark

Laat ik het zo stellen... Toen ik anderhalf jaar geleden die dansvloer van podium & dancefloor wervershoof voor het laatst heb opgebouwd waren het glasplaten. Je moet handschoenen aandoen omdat je hand anders werd open gesneden door het glas. Misschien hebben ze ondertussen plasticplaten maar dat weet ik niet...

Mark

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja ik heb em dus ook afgebroken, zonder handschoenen...

en geen bloed gezien... dus neem toch aan dat ik dan plastic had <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Dit is trouwens 2,5 maand geleden... dus misschien hebben ze nu andere vloertjes ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## wouwoudukduk

het is echt glas, wij hebben precies dezelfde platen
ze zijn niet scherp langs de randen, en je kan ze rustig oppakken.

wat wel vaak gebeurd is dat er kapotte glazen of andere rotzooi tussen de naden komen, en daar haal je zeker je handen aan open.

wouter

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:Er zit wel ge-etste ruwing op.



geëtst in glas? Lijkt me sterk! Maar niet onmogelijk, waarom juist daarvoor gekozen ?

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## wouwoudukduk

De etslaag zit aan de onderkant, deze laag voorkomt dat 
je alle bedrading en lampen ziet zitten (niet zo'n mooi gezicht)

En door de etslaag krijg je mooie gekleurde vlakken op je vloer, en niet een vel schijnend lampje.

Het gedeelte dat niet geetst is is aan de bovenkant van spiegelglas,

----------


## jo vaes

Hey, ik heb vroeger ook een tour gedaan met een dansvloer, dit was wel een zeer simpele dansvloer ( 36 elementen van 1 meter bij 1 meter) en elk element had zijn eigen kleur ( 1 kleur dus) en dus ook 1 kanaal op je dimmer. Zo is een dansvloer heel simpel te maken. Dit waren wel abnormaal zware elementen ( plus minus 100 KG !). Maar dit is eigenlijk een zeer simpele manier om een eigen dansvloer te bouwen. Dit werd gestuurd door een 48 kanaals botex scenesetter en 6 6 kanaals botex dimpacks.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## rieuwert

SGM in italie maakt die vloeren en glasplaten, zo kant en klaar te bestellen, met de plaat naar keuze, wel erg prijzig trouwens

Heb er een paar jaar geleden een mogen installeren hier in den helder, wel leuk, maar voor het geld???????

www.sgm.it

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> SGM in italie maakt die vloeren en glasplaten, zo kant en klaar te bestellen, met de plaat naar keuze, wel erg prijzig trouwens



Wie importeert in Nederland die SGM glasplaatjes? (Wytec??)

Zijn die glasplaten echt zo hufterproof als ze beweren???

Ik zoek een dansvloer met RGB-colourmixing (Led,s; fiber of neon). Moet beslist hufterproof zijn<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
Het betreft een vaste installatie, oppervlakte 100m2.
Ik weet dat het veel centjes gaat kosten, als het product goed is en wordt geleverd met 100% garantie, is geld geen probleem.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ralph

Wytec kan dat volgens mij verzorgen ja.

Wat je bij Wytec ook heel erg goed kunnen is LED technologoe leveren.

Daar leent zo'n vloer zich ook erg mooi voor.
Vreet een stuk minder stroom dan een vloer met een kwak dimmers

Ik weet dat ze er volop mee bezig zijn, niet specifiek voor discovloeren, maar dit is natuurlijk een mooie toepassing!


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Gast1401081

dat maak je toch zelf ???
 Neem een goeie lasser die een degelijk frame in elkaar bakt,   perspex, polycar of acrylaat erop en klaar is klara. lampjes kun je nemen van halogeen, led, TL/neon of whatever. Gezien de brutoprijzen die er gevraagd worden een peuleschil, dunkt mij.

Ik zou geen echt glas nemen ivm de beschadigingen enzo. ( bij kapot glas krijg ik altijd vlekken in mijn gezicht...<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>)

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## rieuwert

B's sound service in den helder kan die glasplaatjes tegen zeer aantrekelijke prijzen leveren, mail me maar voor de details

----------


## Gast1401081

ik bedoel  maar, een beetje hobbyist...enz

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Controller

Ik werk bij oa bij Prime Time en die hebben een 250 m2 lichtvloer

Maar ik heb FutureLight en ElectroVoice

----------


## maarten_dever

Mischien is het gemaakt vaan doorzichtig beton <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## beyma

Wat grappig, "wij" hebben ook zo'n vloertje en met wij bedoel ik mijn collega's van "yellowspot" lichtdekoratie. 
Ik ben dekor timmerman bij  het NOB te hilversum en regelmatig moeten wij om deze vloer heen bouwen, zodoende weet ik dat "wij" 25 mm dik lexaan plaat gebruiken met daar onder nog eens 3 mm opaal lexaan om het licht mooi te verdelen. Het geheel wordt per lamp met een solid state relais aangestuurd en kan er dus elk partoon worden geprogrameerd.
Wat ook heel erg verschrikkelijk mooi was, was de showtrap van de soundmix show een paar jaar terug. Deze trap had dus rood groen blauw kleurmix mogenlijkheden en daarmee konden ze dus teksten voorbij laten komen als een enorme lichtkrant, helaas zag de regie niet echt hoe mooi dit was en konden we thuis op de buis er weinig van zien...
De lampen die in die trap zaten liggen inmiddels bij mij in de schuur !!! Wees gerust, niks bijzonders hoor jongens, het zijn gewoon gloeilampen met een E27 fitting !! alleen de kleur is vrij speciaal.
Ik heb dus ook een lichtbak gemaakt (bijna dagelijks werk...)"voor thuis" met deze lampen erin en ik moet zeggen dat dat er toch wel geinig uitziet.

Maar nog even een vraagje aan de makers van deze lichtvloer,
Hoe regelen jullie de koelling van de bakken, want met 12 cm zou het wel eens erg warm kunnen worden eronder!!!
Ik heb laatst nog in de ahoy stand-by gelopen bij rene froger zijn feestje, en daar heb ik de plexiglas vloer platen moeten vast bouten omdat deze omhoog kwamen door de warmte van de lampen eronder !!

doei !

martijn

----------


## bob

Doorzichtig beton<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob

----------


## steven

Het motief ziet er leuk uit alleen jammer dat de foto iets donker is genomen.
Verder is het puik.
  greetzzz   steven

----------


## -Cyriel-

De platen die mark in zijn handen heeft gehad zijn inderdaad van glas. Podium en Dancefloor (Discovery) werkt veel samen met Partytime (Amsterdam), een bedrijf waar ik voor werk. Zodoende heb ik de vloeren van beide bedrijven al vele malen gelegd. De reden dat er geen plexiglas gebruikt wordt, is dat plexiglas erg snel onder de krassen zit...

http:// zie profiel

----------


## Mark

Dankjewel Cyriel, heb ik toch nog gelijk gekregen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Mark

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Waar zijn die vloeren te huur?
En wat is de gemiddelde prijs voor +/- 25m2?


MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## Mark

De dansvloer waar ik het deze topic over hebt is van Podium & Dancefloor in Wervershoof (heb ik ook gezegd). Adres en telefoonnummer mag je zelf opzoeken in de goudengids of www.telefoongids.nl. Ik ga hier geen reclame maken. Voor prijs uiteraard even bellen.

Mark

----------


## Jan-Peter

Na vier pagina's met allerlei discussie over glas of kunststof platen is er nog steeds geen antwoord op welke wijze de constructie is gemaakt.
Ik wil ook iets zelf gaan bouwen, maar ga daar in ieder geval kunststofplaat 15 mm opaal voor gebruiken.
Elementen van 50 x 50 cm met 4 gekleurde lampen (15 Watt) eronder lijkt mij goed genoeg.
Maar waarom het wiel opnieuw uitvinden als er goede produkten reeds bedacht zijn, zoals het systeem van de mannen van Podium and Dancefloor Import ?!

The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## ralph

Ik heb inmiddels een avondje of twintig ervaring met een discovloer van 4x4m.

Deze vloer leggen is een arbeidsintensief karweitje is mij opgevallen.
De verschillende delen moeten op de juiste plaats liggen om doorverbonden te worden, de lampjes moeten worden gecheched, glasplaten erin gelegd, eventueel nog ff gedweild...

Die platen gelaagd glas kunne  heel erg veel hebben, stampende en hossende mensenmassa's zijn geen enkel probleem.

Laatst wel een glas bier dat viel dwars door een glasplaat heen gegaan...kan gebeuren.

het plaatsen en transporten van een verlichte dansvloer is wel iets om in je logistiek rekening mee te houden: karren met vloerdelen, kisten met glasplaat. controller neemt niet zoveel ruimte in...

het is dus zwaar spul om mee te nemen, het bouwen en breken duurt relatief lang, je kunt ook echt pas gaan breken als de gasten allemaal het pand uit zijn...mensen snappen niet dat de vloer waar ze de hele avond overheen zijn geweest opeens bestaat uit een verradelijke valkuil met kwetsbare lampjes :-)

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> Na vier pagina's met allerlei discussie over glas of kunststof platen is er nog steeds geen antwoord op welke wijze de constructie is gemaakt.



Ik dacht dat ik met de foto's die ik in dit forum topic 
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=6331 heb geprint inmiddels alles aardig had beantwoord?

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Tom

Was toevallig ook naar zoiets aan het zoeken op internet had al in het engels en duits geprobeert maar niks gevonden bestaat er gewoon:
www.verlichtedansvloer.nl. Voor verhuur en verkoop van de sgm platen.

Maar ik dacht (eens een keer met surfen gezien te hebben) dat er ook een dunner versie bestond met kunstof platen en fiber eronder kan me vergissen.


Grtz,

Tom

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ik heb nu deze dansvloer uit de USA laten overkomen.
Afmetingen 60 x 120 cm, 8 gekleurde vlakken van ca. 30x30 cm, ingebouwde 4 kanaals controller met microfoon. Hoogte ca. 22 cm.



Nadeel bleek echter dat de controller en de lampen op 110 Volt basis waren. Controller kon simpelweg omgezet worden met schuifschakelaar en lampen omgebouwd van parallel naar serie ! Nu dus op 220 V te gebruiken.

Dansplaat is gemaakt van 12 mm kunststofplaat opaal kleur.
Houtwerk is OSB-plaat dat aan de binnenkant wit geschilderd/gespoten is. Buitenkant afgewerkt met vilt-tapijt en kunststof hoekranden en hoekstukken. Gewicht is ca. 25 kg. Rubberen dopjes aan de onderzijde tegen wegglijden. Wieltjes kunnen eenvoudig uitgenomen worden.

Ik denk dat ik dit eenvoudig zelf kan gaan nabouwen en dan wellicht voordeliger uit ben, dan de aanschaf in de USA ($ 499) en de verzendkosten ($ 200)(door de gunstige koers betaalde ik uiteindelijk  658,00 excl. BTW)

Aansluiten op bestaande controller van discobar of separate controller in lichtrack


The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## Roeltej

Die wielen, vallen die weg in een andere aangeschoven bak ?

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## DjJeroen

Is deze lichtvloer ook door te koppelen zodat je meerdere elementen kan gebruiken?

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Jan-Peter

2kerstmanneke:
Zoals al eerder geschreven, wieltjes kunnen uitgenomen worden.

2DjJeroen:
Dat heb ik inmiddels ook gevraagd aan de producent, want ze verkopen alleen elementen met ingebouwde controllers. 
Dat is ook de reden dat ik ze eventueel zelf wil gaan bouwen.


The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## koos

gtc

----------


## koos

Deze dansvloer is uit 1978, afkomstig uit de voormalige discotheek zodiac in enschede, na jaren onder een betonnen laag verstopt te hebben gezeten in 2001 opnieuw geinstalleerd in Vogue te Hengelo.
alleen de bedrading is nieuw en voorzien van nieuwe acylaat platen van 1 cm. dikte
De dansvloer bestaat uit een stalen frame van 6 elementen (origineel 12)en werd origineel gestuurd door een Pulsar modulator (beste sound to light) tegenwoordig door een Pulsar masterpiece 108.



gtc

----------


## KoenB

[/quote]

Wie importeert in Nederland die SGM glasplaatjes? (Wytec??)

Zijn die glasplaten echt zo hufterproof als ze beweren???

Ik zoek een dansvloer met RGB-colourmixing (Led,s; fiber of neon). Moet beslist hufterproof zijn<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
Het betreft een vaste installatie, oppervlakte 100m2.
Ik weet dat het veel centjes gaat kosten, als het product goed is en wordt geleverd met 100% garantie, is geld geen probleem.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>


[/quote]

Ik denk dat lagotronics dit ook wel kan maken voor u.

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Wie importeert in Nederland die SGM glasplaatjes? (Wytec??)



Idd, Wytec doet die SGM platen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## spiderproducts

Is neondraad geen interessant alternatief?

EDIT: Posting aangepast door fotomoderator.

----------

